# Carrabelle fishing 8-11, 12, & 13th.



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

My buddy Claude and I hauled the boat over last Friday the 11th for a fishing vacation. Our motel was "The Moorings" in Carrabelle. Our room came with a wet slip. :thumbsup: That makes fishing 3 days in a roll possible for me. 

We launched at around noon the first day. It had been a few years since I'd been in the area. We found lots of places fish were no longer living.  Only one keeper snapper and a few small fish for today's catch.

Day two was much better. Found plenty of keeper snapper and several throw back grouper, including one 23 3/4 gag

By Sunday morning, we were dialed in. Snapper were larger and easy to find. We caught several grouper, including one fat 15# red grouper. Back at the motel before check out time, a really fun few days of fishing.


----------

